# [b]HELP ROMEO IS MISSING[/b]



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Romeo is 1 year old tri smoothcoat chihuahua, he is the son from Triny and Smiffy.
I had a text this morning from his owner saying he was missing about midnight last night, he was last seen in the Bolton area of Greater Manchester .
Please Please if anybody has seen him of know or any chihuahua's found please let me know.

Here is the handsome boy..


























As you can imagain his owner and myself are very upset and just need him home safe and sound...


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

ohno i really hope he gets found, ill be praying for him


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

pompom said:


> ohno i really hope he gets found, ill be praying for him


Thanks xxxx


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers with his family! I hope he makes his way home soon and safely?

Does anyone know the circumstances around his disappearance?


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

sending prayers/good thoughts from Texas!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Willowanne said:


> My thoughts and prayers with his family! I hope he makes his way home soon and safely?
> 
> Does anyone know the circumstances around his disappearance?


He got out the front door and has been missing since last night


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG what a nightmare I can only imagine the horror of how you must all be feeling. I hope he is found safe and well really soon x sending hugs x x


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Awww Julie hugs for you.....I pray they find him soon!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

oh no, that's awful     i'm so sorry. praying he's home and safe soon!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I am on the other side of the sea BUT I am sending FINDING HOME FAST thoughts yalls way! 
The best that I can tell you is hit those streets fast with flyers!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks, I have just heard from Sinead and no news as of yet.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I would call all vet offices, animal control, local shelter if you have one. I would be putting up flyers in the neighborhood and I would be going house to house and show pictures and handing out flyers that way as well.

I'm wishing them the best of luck! I think this is every pet owners worst nightmare.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Breaks my heart, hope he's found quickly. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i just saw this post. i am so sorry i hope they find him soon.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Willowanne said:


> I would call all vet offices, animal control, local shelter if you have one. I would be putting up flyers in the neighborhood and I would be going house to house and show pictures and handing out flyers that way as well.
> 
> I'm wishing them the best of luck! I think this is every pet owners worst nightmare.


 
I have sugested all this to her.....I live in hope still but it is so cold at nights here he wont last the cold.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Poster with picture on the Dog Lost site, wish I was nearer so that I could help, Good luck, hope he is soon found. In my thoughts.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh No! How Horrible....Prayers and good thoughts towards findinding him are on there way!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Just wondering if he is microchipped? I am not sure if you have this there or not but I am thinking it is pretty world wide? If so then if someone has picked him up and tries to take him to the vet or anywhere else they scan then they should call?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

On another forum there was a dog that ran away from his owner. They looked high and low for him. He was a couple of houses down cuddled up against the house for warmth. They didn't find him until a few days later. (he was a toy breed/short coat) He had passed away by then. 

I'm not telling you this to scare you, but maybe to help. They were so sure he had taken off they even though they searched the neighborhood, they didn't look in small warmish den type areas. So please tell them not to disregard small hiding places near the house or closer surrounding neighbors. (between heaters, outbuildings, log piles, etc.)


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Romeo is microchipped.

Yes I agree he could be keeping warm somewhere....I feel useless...


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh thats awful I hope he gets found soon, bless him....:-(


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I Cant stop thinking about the poor little mite , i really hope he does get found! 
Best bet is to get leaflets with a big reward and reward for information!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh my! I am hoping and praying poor Romeo is found soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh no...I surely hope he is found soon by somone. Poor guy, he must be scared to death and his family, well my heart goes out to them. They must be so worried and upset. Please let them know that I will say a prayer that Romeo is found and returned to them safely.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH THIS IS ABSOLOUTLY TERRIBLE!    
OMG! 

I'll be praying that he is found safe & sound! keep us posted!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG I really hope he is found soon Julie  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG I hope is is found soon!

Lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope romeo is soon back home with his mom and dad, alls nug and warm, safe and well.

Poor wee thing, his owner smust be sick with worry.

I hope there is some news of him soon


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I hope they find Romeo soon. Please keep us posted with updates.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Any news Julie? I am so sorry to hear this. :-(


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

What a nightmare!! Sending good thoughts for Romeos safe return!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Julie, poor Sinead, tell her im sending our best thoughts and prayers and hope they find Romeo soon, are the others safe!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i hope he is found soon and brought back to his owners


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry...  My sister's dog went missing for two days recently, and it turned out he had curled up under someone's carport just right up the street. The people discovered him there and took him in until they found out where he belonged.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

How scary. I hope he is found soon. His family must be devastated.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

oh no how heartbreaking. My thoughts go out the family. I hope hes found safe very soon.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope and pray little Romeo is found soon! I can't imagine what this family is going thru...my heart aches for them!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Still no news?? We are continuing to pray!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG, you must be heartbroken.I pray for a speedy return! I hope his owners dont give him full reign of the yard w/o their supervision!Hang in Sweetness, you are in my thoughts, I included you and the chi in my Sabbath prayers!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Any news yet? I was thinking about the poor little guy all last night...... :-(


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Any news yet? I was thinking about the poor little guy all last night...... :-(


Nope not a thing, I have been at work and all day I was listerning for my mobile to go off incase it was Sinead telling me he has been returned home.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awww poor little thing. ill be prayig too, he looks like my minnie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

awww I was praying to come back to this thread and read romeo was home safe and sound.

Hoping and praying he is found soon


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh man! I'll keep praying!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

gotch i just read this post i will be praying he will get home safe and sound.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

OH no my fingers and toes are crossed for his safe return home!!!! Thats so sad...they are such a small dog, they could easily get scooped up, or lost!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Romeo is home...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=30113


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is Awesome!!! Thanks so much for letting us know


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

where and when was he found, and is he in good health?? So pleased for you.


----------



## brightonbabe (Mar 15, 2008)

im so sorry to hear about romeo, i do hope he is safe and well and he,s back home soon


----------



## brightonbabe (Mar 15, 2008)

im so sorry to hear about romeo, i do hope he is safe and well and he,s back home soon


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm really happy to hear he is home again


----------

